# How many??



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Just thought I would start a light hearted thread.... What other hobbies do you have besides this one and are you as passionate with them as you are with this hobby?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, I suppose my only other hobby is martial arts. I go two to three times a week. I used to mountain bike, and loved it, but I got hurt (shoulder, separated my clavicle from sternum, and mild concussion) almost three years ago up at Whistler, so I decided to do something "safer." Actually, though, I really do enjoy the martial arts. It's a lot of fun. I'm focusing on hapkido. The great thing about it is that even at 48 I can still do a lot of it - I just have to watch my knees, since I've had ten surgeries....


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I like to grow cacti. Don't ask me any of their names cuz I don't know.

I like doodling with graphics programs. 

A couple others that I shouldn't mention here...







y'know..


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I collect several things, Mainly these:

Japanese giant monster vinyl figures and candy toys
Books about Illustrators
Viewmasters

I also like to sculpt, read, and put together jigsaw puzzles. :wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I fly model rockets rather seriously. Actually I built plastic models starting in the early 60s and then about 1967 I got interested in the space program and the logical hobby was model rocketry. I have flown, with maybe 5 dry years, ever since and have been active in contest rocketry since 1974. I was actually national champion in 1980. And I got back into plastic modeling about 10 years ago when I saw the Frightening Four Pack at Toys 'r Us and remembered building some when I was a kid. I also am seriously into scifi, reading many books and attending cons with my wife. In plastics nowadays my primary interest is classical horror, scifi, and space modeling but I also enjoy show cars and WW2 aircraft. And I am still doing rocketry and have gotten a bit into the high power stuff. A retirement project is to get my level 3 using a large rocket with a video cam system installed. I admit I am a true geeky kind of guy.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Living history reenacting" (aka "firing blanks in costume") for both the Old West as a U.S. Marshall and WWII (the BIG one) as a Luftwaffe Sergeant. 
I did U.S. Civil War reenacting in both the Union cavalry and the United States Sharpshooters (commanding a unit of "The Berdans") for 16 years until I seriously burned out on it (when it becomes "work", it is no longer "fun").
I also collect 3rd Reich militaria, which was a direct off-shoot from my days of WWII aircraft and armor modelling.
And I still have my collection of comic books from the late 60's to present day, but have honestly lost about 95% of my interest in them.
I've also been slowly but surely building a library of old-time radio shows (the Shadow, Gildersleeve, Sherlock Holmes, Baby Snooks, The Saint, etc.), and I also collect classic TV series that I enjoyed when television had both class & original scripts.


----------



## Lord Howithurtz (Jan 16, 2010)

Well i've re-added model building late last year so i guess you could say this is one of my other hobbies.
i'm a videogame nut, been playing them since i discovered pong back in the mid 70's and come to think of it it was only a few short years before that that i built my first model. i own all the current generation systems and have owned most over the years. i save money by renting most of my games.
Some of my other interests are collecting comics/non sports trading cards, building computers and networking, photography and when the weather is nice i grow a nice crop of tomatoes and peppers.

And Magesblood.....i too like that as well...ALSO i have a fondness for cactus. i am extremely proud of my 20+ year old cactus. i don't know the name of it either but it's one of those long flowing ones, sort of looks like hair and it has those god-awful long needles but their flexible like hair and hundreds get stuck in me when trying to repot it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Movies and reading; fiction, non-fiction, whatever, as long as I find the subject matter interesting.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Shooting and collecting guns. I was very, _very _into it in the 1980s. But since all the nearby ranges in NJ have closed, and my parents sold their farm in upstate NY, and the nearest range is 25 miles away, I really don't shoot much any more. Maybe once a year I make it to the range. Meanwhile I have a couple dozen guns of various genres and vintages lying about (yes, in a safe), and a couple standing by in case of bad guys in the night.

I also like photography, but it's less of a hobby than just "liking to take pretty pictures."

I enjoy learning about ancient history and military history in particular. I'm addicted to Osprey's concise little softcover history books about ancient warriors. And of course, WWII military aviation is practically an obsession.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Drums, bass guitar, martial arts, bodybuilding.
Bushcraft and bicycles too.
Motorbike.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I've been a member of the Stormy Petrels of Maumee Bay, the local scion society of the Baker Street Irregulars of New York, for nearly 30 years (to those of you to whom this was the merest gobbledygook: I'm a member of the local Sherlock Holmes fan club). I've been hooked on the Canon ever since the fourth grade - that is, for 45 years.

I'm also a member of a book club that's composed of cigar aficionados who meet once a month. None of my nominations have never gotten enough votes to get read in the eighteen months we've been getting together. But I've always found every meeting enormously stimulating, even if the books weren't.

And Mrs. McG and I just adopted a puppy from the Lucas County (Ohio) dog warden. She has filled a huge void that was left when our two dogs passed away last year of old age. "Sophy" (fellow Sherlockians will note her namesake) is more of a change in our lifestyle than a hobby, but it was love at first sight for the three of us.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I build different kinds of models... balsa flying planes, armor, aircraft, figures...

I also collect vintage Marx toys

Play tennis 4 times a week.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Lessee, I have approx. 8,000 Lps, several hundred high-end cassettes and reel to reel tapes + many nice vintage pieces of stereo equipment to play them on. Including my Grandfather's Pilot console stereo that uses tubes and sounds absolutely magical. It was the first system I heard as a little boy.

The pics are, 1. my MartinLogan electrostatic speakers, 2. my Teac cassette deck and Marantz receiver, 3. my Thorens turntable, 4. some vintage cassettes. I also have some CDs too LOL!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I have several other interests.
In the summer I spend many weekends at our local medieval faire.
Before it opens, I volunteer and help get things ready, then I am there all 6 weekends that it runs. I also own and run the unofficial message board for that faire.

I used to be heavy into reading and collecting comic books.
But not so much the past several years. I've keyed it into concentrating on my Conan collection. When I have the money, and the oportunity arrises, I add some foriegn versions to my collection. With the goal of someday having every version available.

That is also my goal with my Iron Maiden cassette collection.
Though that too has been hinderd the past few years by money issues.

The other thing, I am about as passionate about as models, is live concert recordings of Iron Maiden. I am closing in on having 1300 different recordings. About 2/3 of what is known to exist at this point in time. Lately, I have fallen a bit behind, and still have about 200 that I have yet to listen to at least once.
This passion has led me to start doing my own recordings also. I am slowly upgrading my recording gear.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Restoration of older cars. Right now I have a 1965 Plymouth Barracuda,1966 Dodge Charger and a 1973 VW Thing.


----------



## Dinosaur Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

I am also a Star Trek collector and author:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

A lot of things. Most notibly now vintage stereo equipment,along with numerous LP's,cassettes,reel to reel,8-tracks, and CD's. Also a vintage toy collection heavy on slot cars, electric trains, diecast, and models. Lots of other toys also. Also a large sportscard collection mostly from 1960 to 1980 with some things older and some newer up to about 1995. So I guess too many things.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, since I've now passed the age of 50, I make a hobby of complaining about how the world has changed for the worse.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Like the dog, I would classify that as less a hobby than a lifestyle change. I for one don't build models _all _the time, whereas...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Also, since I've now passed the age of 50, I make a hobby of complaining about how the world has changed for the worse.


You waited 'til 50? You're a better man than I am...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ... I'm a member of the local Sherlock Holmes fan club). I've been hooked on the Canon ever since the fourth grade - that is, for 45 years.


 
Me, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## PipePlayr (Oct 30, 2008)

My other hobby is playing the Highland Bagpipe. Been at it for around 30-odd years. Currently, I'm the Pipe Sergeant for two bands in NC: the Atlantic Beach Fire Dept. Pipes and Drums out of Atlantic Beach, and the Port City Pipes and Drums out of Wilmington.

Lots of fun!

Lots of comraderie!

Lots of BEER !!!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

OOOh I like beer!! lol
Actually, my son and I have collected Godzilla and Gamera figures for many years. Here's what remains:
















What I love more than modeling:
Playing my guitar:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dinosaur Steve said:


> I am also a Star Trek collector and author:


Don't let the Hoarders show see your rooms! 
Amazing collection- belongs in a museum!


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I used to work for XM Satellite Radio and the main control room is based on Star Trek. The main chair that the person monitors all the other channel is a exact replica from the orginal series Captain Kirk chair. He can contact all the over 80 studios and help with the with other things> It was a great job being there . I have a picture the 1st year that i worked there with the President and CEO with him being it the offical Star Trek uniform and me being in mine. And me bing in mine. Will never forget the fun we had working there


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Dinosaur Steve said:


> I am also a Star Trek collector and author:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ps5RkiRvpoU


Thats some collection dinosaur steve. It must take you a whole year or two just to look and enjoy everything once in awhile.:lol: I also have a very small collection of scifi stuff but I wont even call it a hobby since I could probably fit it all in two big boxes.:lol:



As for my other hobbies, I enjoy Golfing during the Spring, summer and fall months. It one of the few hobbies, pastimes that I do when I feel truely happy and relaxed. I dont always play great but even when I suck, I love playing the sport like no other.

I also enjoy playing table hockey. I frequent this board http://www.tablehockeyheaven.com/ and have several table hockey games. 

The one im most proud of one of these. http://www.tablehockey.com/ as well as several other types from coleco, stiga etc.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you consider bike riding to be a hobby.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I used to play guitar in several rock bands locally (until fate stepped in) now, besides modeling I restore old furniture, mostly the old radios in those beautiful large wood cabinets, I make furniture for my house and my biggest hobby...fixing the million and two things that other "carpenters" didn't do right. Of course that's on the days I feel good enough to get up and around.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Superbird said:


> Restoration of older cars. Right now I have a 1965 Plymouth Barracuda,1966 Dodge Charger and a 1973 VW Thing.


No WAY! I have a 74 Thing. Bought it when I was 18....drove it for 2 years (off-road mostly) and it has been in pieces for 19 years. I still plan on finishing it sometime. I love air-cooled v-dubs!:thumbsup:

Oil painting is one of my other passions. Surrealsim has always been my niche. I have been painting off and on for the past 20 years and I just recently got back into it. Feel free to check out some of my stuff over here http://duck-fink.deviantart.com/gallery/ There is a scrapbook there too with a few things in it. Over the course of the past couple of months I have gathered some tools to assist me on my journey on an acedemic approach to painting like the old masters. 

Skateboarding has been a longtime passion for me as well all though I don't make time for it anymore. I still have a board and will go rolling around again someday....maybe when all of this snow melts.

Great thread!:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

irishtrek said:


> If you consider bike riding to be a hobby.


I don't know if it is a hobby or recreation but I love getting out on my road bike as well. I need the exercise and when you are just over the mid-50s bike riding stresses without tearing anything up, provided you don't get hit by a car such as I was by the Domino's kid a couple of years back. He broke my rear rim and crushed the back side of my helmet when I hit the road so I always wear a helmet nowadays!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back a few years ago I was heading home on my bike using the bike lane when all of a sudden some idiot who was not paying attention to his rear view mirror opened the dorr on his truck and I did not have time to slow down or swerve out of the way instead I just hit the inside of the drivers door and went down. Luckily for me ther was no traffick coming up behind me but I did mess up my elbow some and the pain in my right wrist is still there at times.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I keep fish (fresh and saltwater), have an O scale train layout, and am an avid flyfisher and backpacker (less of the latter as the knees start to go). Oh, and I like to shoot my Daisy Red Ryder.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Making video, collecting old games and toys (!960-1980), comics (comic shop owner/manager for 25 years), Harryhausen, animation/stop-motion, Video games (collector/player), giant monsters........most of my free time goes to 
MMR episodes.
Rob


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Home A/V systems, gardening, collecting 1950,s-1960,s era TV shows.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

My other Love is collecting the old Aurora's! Also collect the Warlord comic. Been collecting that comic since 1975. Watching old monster/sci fi movies. 
And LOVE riding my Harley as much as I can! :thumbsup: I've been up the east cost and now on my third Harley. It's a Heritage Softail Classic. 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Monster artist*

I do commissions etc. & work illustrating packaging for Castaway Toys Aurora style & am currently working on some Fantasy Aurora box art.I`m also a film geek/ghost hunter. :wave:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Great idea for a thread Bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I like reading about what other people do besides this GREAT hobby of ours!


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I have R/C cars Right now I have a Platinum Revo and a Slayer


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I collect anything monster related.Figures,models,books,films,etc.I also collect autographed photo's of Horror stars.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Besides the model kits; I play video games, watch movies and read mystery novels.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

When i was younger I played Guitar in several rockbands up north. We were good and actually got paid on occasions! I'm a big Military history buff mainly WW2 and Vietnam era. At one time I collected guns and did alot of target shooting but later sold off most of my collection. I build other types of models than the types on HobbyTalk. 1/32 military aircraft, 1/350 Naval vessels with Japaneese Battleships being my favorites. Also 1/35 and 1/16 Armor. I also build TV and movie car models and Showrod models. I collect Michael Myers masks as well. I have about 15 or so Shatner/Kirk style masks. I also love Muscle cars and in my garage I have a 71 Chevelle that my brother and I are working on. I won't say restoring because when I bought the car back in 78 the 454 and trans were gone. I got serious and started replacing all of the wiring about two years ago. Now my brother has started helping me now that were into the mechanical stuff. He's doing everything under the car and I'm doing under the hood. Got an LS-7 that with final mods should put out over 500 horses. That's one expesive hobby though and it will take a while to get her back on the road but with the new motor and trans paid for the biggest hurddle is behind me! I'm having a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

its tough to tell where one of my hobbies ends and the other begins. the same goes for my professions. 
im into horror movies and enjoy researching how they are made. i design and prototype halloween items (latex halloween masks and resin props, as well as sell them on net through ebay. i read (actually mostly listen to audiobooks) mostly either nonfiction and horror. im an college dropout who majored in fine art. i airbrush bodypaint models (the live type) and photograph them. i also enjoy studying fortean phenomena. 
all of these sort of dovetail together into one big network of interest, all of which touch on one another either tangentially or directly.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

I started the thread and haven't even commented yet. Let's see other than this hobby, I really don't have another one. I like to study history and watch horror movies but I don't know if they would consider to be hobbies.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

rusty nail said:


> I started the thread and haven't even commented yet. Let's see other than this hobby, I really don't have another one. I like to study history and watch horror movies but I don't know if they would consider to be hobbies.


it depends on how you do it... studying a topic for your own enjoyment absolutely qualifies. as to the horror movies, do you also read fangoria or the other horror movie mags, look up the behind the scenes stuff, or discuss them on the web? if so then yes, its a hobby alright!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> as to the horror movies, do you also read fangoria or the other horror movie mags, look up the behind the scenes stuff, or discuss them on the web? if so then yes, its a hobby alright!!!


Guilty as charged here. :wave: _Famous Monsters of Filmland_ magazine was a must-read in my house in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like to hunt and fish, canoeing and camping are two great loves also but unfortunately not very often indulged anymore. I love to tinker with minor gunsmithing as well, Im currently building a coyote rifle based on an AR-15 platform. I also have in the works a 1/12 scale scratch built model of the "Orca" the old crusty boat from the "Jaws" movie. It will be R/C when finished. Its built from 1/8" Lite-Ply and Balsa wood. 
I dabble in a little sculpting from time to time, but nothing serious. The finer points of sculpting in clay are eluding me so far, but I enjoy it from time to time. And of course...annoying my lovely wife with my many hobbies.


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

razorwyre1 said:


> it depends on how you do it... studying a topic for your own enjoyment absolutely qualifies. as to the horror movies, do you also read fangoria or the other horror movie mags, look up the behind the scenes stuff, or discuss them on the web? if so then yes, its a hobby alright!!!


Alright Alright it's a HOBBY!!:tongue::wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like to play guitar and bass. I did it in working bands years ago but got fed up with the egos and politics so I just play to keep myself amused these days.
I used to play with 1:1 cars too. I still have an interest but it's out of my financial reach these days...
Another (I don't know whether I should state this publicly) is an interest in gross anatomy and medical forensics. I've had the interest in anatomy since my pre- teens. A few years ago we had a Bodyworks show in Brisbane and I was there all day!! Absolutely amazing!! The guys who prepared and dissected the cadavers did an incredible job of exposing super delicate structures! I also have a small collection of dissection and postmortem DVDs and videos. They're not too easy to find though. I also have a collection of Forensic science books with the oldest one being from 1925. It's amazing how basic the science was then....

Chris.


----------

